# River Otter



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Here's a pic of a River Otter I caught today on that small stream that runs pass my house----a large female---very dark same spot that i catch Beaver---took her in a 660 coni--it covers the whole creek---I've taken many Otter and Beaver there over the years--sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Skip ! That's a big un !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go Skip, looks like a big one !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

way cool dude

that sucker would make a beautiful quiver


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good deal Skip---does fish & game allow only one of them per season too.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet, we can't trap them here, but we do have them in Arizona...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CAT--we'er allowed 3-----43" long nose to tip of tail and she's 14lbs 11 oz-------now that she's dryed she's jet black---sb*


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Man Skip, I am jealous! I wish I had more beaver and otter near me. Can I come live with you for a few months next winter? Congrats on otter!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* :biggrin: There's always some kind of critter moving around my place----here's a pic of her Skinned-fleshed and stretched-------49" tip to tip-i Pleated the tail or she would have been longer--I never over stretch my furs-------sb---------Most likely be a snow bird next winter but stop by i'll show you how to catch'em*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Skip, you forgot the pic buddy, LOL


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thats a age thing ED----thanks buddy


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I know what you mean on the age, LOL where you going to be a snowbird ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Princeton Texas-------Sharon Has Family in that area----sb*


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I went to college in the U.P. and man do I miss it! I loved all the hunting and fishing up there. That was before my trapping days or else I just may have stayed up there.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats up by Dallas I think, my wife has alot of relatives around Houston and San Antonio. Have fun on your trip nexy year !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

What a beauty!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

That is a beautiful otter. Very nice coat. Looks like you did a great job of cleaning and stretching the fur.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice slider!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Here's a long ago pic 1972--My two young daughters an Otter and me-------------also a pic of river otters playing on a old bridge--------spot the albino-----------sb*


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Those are cool pics Skip, I love looking at old hunting and trapping pictures


----------

